# what kind of plants should i put in my tort habitat?



## bpaishon (Oct 20, 2010)

im like REALLY NEW to having turtles... so i have really no clue.. please help me ill take any suggestions. plus i live in hawaii so i don't know what or what not to give them.. 

thanks.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 21, 2010)

I have only had success in planting the fake variety. 

I know, not much help. I just wanted to make sure you knew your post wasn't forgotten. Someone with more success will be on soon I'm sure. Welcome to the forum


----------



## moswen (Oct 21, 2010)

well, almost anything! what kind do you have? i have baby sulcatas who get two shallow containers of grasses, turnip and mustard greens, and pumpkin seeds that i have to re-seed every few days because once the little things sprout more than one leaf they mysteriously lose their tops... i've pinned that on ayana, it's her favorite thing to eat. i also plant various succulents including aloe, agave, and baby cactus pads, i have a large chard plant in there right now that's getting smaller, and asparagus fern that's lasted the longest (because they never ate it!). i tried a bannana tree for a few days but it was just so huge and awkward i took it back out. 

sweetness_bug has a thread out right now asking for pics of ppl's enclosures, you could check that out. lots of people have ivy and other broad leaved plants that i have no idea what they are. this is it: 

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Send-Pics-of-your-enclosures

that might help a little! but if you let me know what tort you have i can give you a better selection!


----------



## Missy (Oct 21, 2010)

What kind of tort? Outside or inside? Outside they should have shrubs or ornamental grasses that they can hide under. Hibiscus is a favorite of lots of torts. Rose of sharon is a good small tree. I use tall ornamental grasses and short grasses. Thornless Prickly Pear cactus Christmas cactus. Pansy and clover is also good. I also order tortoise grazing seeds and plant veggi seeds like summer squash and pumpkin but they eat the sprouts as soon as they find them so plant lots. You can plant anything on the non-toxic list and just have fun with it. If you buy plants you need to make sure they are grown organic or don't plant them in the pen for several months so that the chemicals will be gone. Hope this helps


----------



## ticothetort2 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey, I'm pretty newb at the whole tort deal as well. I am starting an outside pen for when I do finally get a tort and have had good results with chia, white clover, and dandelion so far. This picture was taken after only a few days of planting! Like the others have said you will just have to experiment with what is adaptable to your climate and enjoyed by your tort. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## bpaishon (Oct 22, 2010)

moswen said:


> well, almost anything! what kind do you have? i have baby sulcatas who get two shallow containers of grasses, turnip and mustard greens, and pumpkin seeds that i have to re-seed every few days because once the little things sprout more than one leaf they mysteriously lose their tops... i've pinned that on ayana, it's her favorite thing to eat. i also plant various succulents including aloe, agave, and baby cactus pads, i have a large chard plant in there right now that's getting smaller, and asparagus fern that's lasted the longest (because they never ate it!). i tried a bannana tree for a few days but it was just so huge and awkward i took it back out.
> 
> sweetness_bug has a thread out right now asking for pics of ppl's enclosures, you could check that out. lots of people have ivy and other broad leaved plants that i have no idea what they are. this is it:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!! I HAVE TWO SULCATA'S.. 



ticothetort2 said:


> Hey, I'm pretty newb at the whole tort deal as well. I am starting an outside pen for when I do finally get a tort and have had good results with chia, white clover, and dandelion so far. This picture was taken after only a few days of planting! Like the others have said you will just have to experiment with what is adaptable to your climate and enjoyed by your tort. Good luck and have fun!



VERY CUTE. 



Missy said:


> What kind of tort? Outside or inside? Outside they should have shrubs or ornamental grasses that they can hide under. Hibiscus is a favorite of lots of torts. Rose of sharon is a good small tree. I use tall ornamental grasses and short grasses. Thornless Prickly Pear cactus Christmas cactus. Pansy and clover is also good. I also order tortoise grazing seeds and plant veggi seeds like summer squash and pumpkin but they eat the sprouts as soon as they find them so plant lots. You can plant anything on the non-toxic list and just have fun with it. If you buy plants you need to make sure they are grown organic or don't plant them in the pen for several months so that the chemicals will be gone. Hope this helps



I HAVE 2 SULCATA'S, THEY ARE INDOOR. I HAVE A LOT OF HIBISCUS GROWING IN MY YARD(LUCKY THEY GROW EVERYWHERE IN HAWAII) IS IT EASIER IF I GROW SOME OF THE VEGI SEEDS MYSELF? OR IS THERE SOME WHERE I CAN BUY THEM FROM? LIKE HOME DEPOT? THANKS FOR THE ADVICE.


----------

